# Calling all newbies.....



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

SHHH.......PM Me.........


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay.


----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

this n00b PM'd you


----------



## Freelee711 (Mar 24, 2008)

Will do then.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

this has potential


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Private Tenor CS reporting for duty as ordered, Sir!


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm sent


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Freak said:


> this has potential


pardon my rudeness, and i dont mean to sound like a dick,

but i believe he said STFU

this is supersecret class D mega-clearance required


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

Sent


----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

z3ro said:


> pardon my rudeness, and i dont mean to sound like a dick,
> 
> but i believe he said STFU
> 
> this is supersecret class D mega-clearance required


yes sir


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

The Halo 3 players tell me I'm a noob all the time, does that count? lol


----------



## KnuckleDragger (Apr 18, 2008)

:tu ~KD


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

WTF is going on here?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

massphatness said:


> WTF is going on here?


It's kinda cute, isn't it Vin? :ss


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> WTF is going on here?


Something smells FISHY!!!


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

massphatness said:


> WTF is going on here?


Looks like the newb newbs are gearing up for a war. This should be an interesting one.:r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

you suckas are goin down!

RRRRAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure if I am still considered a newbie or not. But you judge.

Thanks


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

BBWWAAHHHH HAHAHA HAHAHA:r


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Are you trying to come up with a new secret handshake!!?? or is this a newb conspiracy!!:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> It's kinda cute, isn't it Vin? :ss


:r:rNewbies getting together:r:r

U guys have ya selves a ball.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmmm...I wonder what this could be? :mn


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

hurricane6 said:


> Are you trying to come up with a new secret handshake!!?? or is this a newb conspiracy!!:r


First rule of the handshake, you don't talk about the handshake.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r:rNewbies getting together:r:r
> 
> U guys have ya selves a ball.


Don't hate me 'cause i'm beautiful... Feel the love....Turn around and kiss yourself.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Just a noobie reach-around. They would not dare to cause trouble this early in their tenure.:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Meeting in the nursery in 5 minutes :r:r:r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

damn, so many people talkin crap.......


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Meeting in the nursery in 5 minutes :r:r:r


:r:r:r:r-THAT was funny!!!!!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

hurricane6 said:


> :r:r:r:r-THAT was funny!!!!!!


That was kinda funny......


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Don't hate me 'cause i'm beautiful... Feel the love....Turn around and kiss yourself.


I don't know Booker, but it sounds like he's calling you out.....:gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Russ (rck70) ... does your uncle know you're all up in here causing a ruckus?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Hey Russ (rck70) ... does your uncle know you're all up in here causing a ruckus?


I'm sure i'll get a talking to....


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> It's kinda cute, isn't it Vin? :ss


Sorta sad that they grow up so fast.:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

They gotta get their training wheels sooner or later. :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rck70 said:


> Don't hate me 'cause i'm beautiful... Feel the love....Turn around and kiss yourself.


:r:tu Ya have fun with the sucker your bombing



chippewastud79 said:


> Meeting in the nursery in 5 minutes :r:r:r


:r



rck70 said:


> That was kinda funny......


It was very funny:r



jmcrawf1 said:


> I don't know Booker, but it sounds like he's calling you out.....:gn


Oh noooo he/they dont want to do that. Im sure they have a well deserving sucker I mean BOTL in mind.:tu

Ok lets let the kids play alone now.

(u guys do know im just playing with ya, have fun with your bomb im out):tu


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

:tu


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

I just read a thread by Da Klugs regarding D!ck Mondays and spankin' some newbs around- anyone got rck70's addy? He needs to be spanked for being a bad little monkey!!!!!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r:tu Ya have fun with the sucker your bombing
> 
> :r
> 
> ...


It's all with love and *respect* Brother:tu


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great to see the new gorillas getting in on the fun. It may be past their nap time though.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

hurricane6 said:


> I just read a thread by Da Klugs regarding D!ck Mondays and spankin' some newbs around- anyone got rck70's addy? He needs to be spanked for being a bad little monkey!!!!!!


I moved yesterday....moving again tomorrow....so on and so on....


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

CHRONO14 said:


> Great to see the new gorillas getting in on the fun. It may be past their nap time though.


Thats a little dirty from a guy who has been a memember for less than 100 days. Maybe you should join them


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rck70 said:


> It's all with love and *respect* Brother:tu


And thats what it's all about and then we have a smoke:ss Ok im out4real this time.:chk


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

rck70 said:


> SHHH.......PM Me.........


Done!:cb


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> I moved yesterday....moving again tomorrow....so on and so on....


This hurricane has been known to hit FAR and WIDE!!!!! Keep movin' Brother, I'll catch up when you least expect it!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

hurricane6 said:


> This hurricane has been known to hit FAR and WIDE!!!!! Keep movin' Brother, I'll catch up when you least expect it!!


Rick scares me :mn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Uh oh..........my nephew's up to something. Uh, oh, oh.........

Can't wait to see what happens


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Uh oh..........my nephew's up to something. Uh, oh, oh.........
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens


Is there no discipline in your family, Scott?!

DO SOMETHING! Next thing you know he's going to start talking to himself in a thread ... is that kind of thing genetic?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like someone is getting a cooler full-o-rockets! :r:r

Get'em boys!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Sounds like someone is getting a cooler full-o-rockets! :r:r
> 
> Get'em boys!


Hmmm....interesting..... tick....tick....


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Is there no discipline in your family, Scott?!
> 
> DO SOMETHING! Next thing you know he's going to start talking to himself in a thread ... is that kind of thing genetic?


What  :cb

We just go with the proclamation of restoration that leads to imagination for devistation....got it?

-


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Just sent. should I be worried?


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

PM sent. This could get very interesting.


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

sent, but worried


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Define Newb........I just joined in Feb???

Can I play?

:ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> Define Newb........I just joined in Feb???
> 
> Can I play?
> 
> :ss


:r:r:r:r

NO!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

rck70 said:


> :r:r:r:r
> 
> NO!


Well then can you PM me your Addy?

Just wondering:ss


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Thats a little dirty from a guy who has been a memember for less than 100 days. Maybe you should join them


I know but I couldn't resist its such a great pic:tu. It also seems like they're only taking the newest of the new.


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Holy snikes - what could this all be about?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Need some more.....


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

Sent. :tu


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Noob Here!


----------



## jh225 (Apr 11, 2008)

OK, I'll play.......


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## crazyhorse67 (Mar 18, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

pm sent...


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

PM going right now.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh no you guys... they are compiling quite an army! Maybe we need to do a newb bombing run? :chk:mn


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn, can we go by post count?:r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Oh no you guys... they are compiling quite an army! Maybe we need to do a newb bombing run? :chk:mn


That sounds like fun !!! We should go for there fearless leader I say!!! O "RUSS" Mr.RCK70... I have read you give out that address pretty QUICK and EASY!! :hn


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

pm sent. 

And no....this is not Revenge of the NOOBS


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> That sounds like fun !!! We should go for there fearless leader I say!!! O "RUSS" Mr.RCK70... I have read you give out that address pretty QUICK and EASY!! :hn


I think you're right! Time to give ol boy a good spankin!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> That sounds like fun !!! We should go for there fearless leader I say!!! O "RUSS" Mr.RCK70... I have read you give out that address pretty QUICK and EASY!! :hn


I still have rck70's address floating around here somewhere ... not that I'd just post it on the site.

Sending by PM is a different matter though.

You know, just in case you're wondering.:mn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


>


I laughed so hard I spit on my screen! That's freakin hilarious!!!!!

Time for someone to pay dearly!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Well then can you PM me your Addy?
> 
> Just wondering:ss


Uh oh......you shoulda let this one in the Knuckle Dragger in the HeeMan Woman Hater's Club.......


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

:r:r:r:r:r:tpd:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ok, pm send. I am curious what this is about.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Does 1 year still count as a noob?? :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know what all this bomb talk is.....i'm just trying to meet some new people.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

For those pooh poohing these fellas.... I don't think I would necessarily underestimate the power of a noob.






Remember, our lil' Klugsie was a noobie not too long ago, if I remember what someone told me correctly.





We were all noobies once. Some of us still are.. :bn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread made me poop!!!:BS

The noobs at CS hit hard!!!:bx


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

rck70 said:


>


HOLY SH1T! ive been lookin for that song for like the past 3-4 months! thanks!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Boot Camp closes at Midnight Eastern Tonight........
Mission papers to follow shortly after.....


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> [/
> quote]
> 
> God Damn it Vin!!! I f***ing pissed myself when I saw this!
> ...


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> massphatness said:
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Sorry Uncle Al....all family ties have benn temporarily suspended.
> That means you to U. Scott


Just like his uncle, post whoring his own thread. You'll be at 2000 posts in no time :r


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


>


:r:r Awesome. Someone is gonna get smacked aroundHARD by us n00bs.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee post 1000!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Just like his uncle, post whoring his own thread. You'll be at 2000 posts in no time :r


Bwahahahahahahahha! What _are_ these newbs up to...?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Just like his uncle, post whoring his own thread. You'll be at 2000 posts in no time :r


Now that chits funny right there!


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Boss Hogg (Mar 18, 2008)

Sent???


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Russ you are aware of CS Bomb Rule 1826-34-C8 correct? It's in the noob handbook page W-G-A-F 16.

This rule states that any mass noob bombing must be sanctioned by a member in at least fair status. Said granting member must live in the state of NJ, have been a member on or before Feb. of year bombing request is made and be 47 years of age with three sons and a great wife.

You're in luck Nephew, guess what, I meet all those requirements.

Please forward target information for "Noob Mass Bomb" clearance.

All the best,
Uncle Al


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Russ you are aware of CS Bomb Rule 1826-34-C8 correct? It's in the noob handbook page W-G-A-F 16.
> 
> This rule states that any mass noob bombing must be sanctioned by a member in at least fair status. Said granting member must live in the state of NJ, have been a member on or before Feb. of year bombing request is made and be 47 years of age with three sons and a great wife.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

Don't listen to him, hes "that uncle".

You know what I mean. what you really need is an ex-pat to oversee the distruction. send me details, and I will gladly coordinate all of your n00b diaper changes and delegate someone to clean up all the spittle in this thread.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Russ you are aware of CS Bomb Rule 1826-34-C8 correct? It's in the noob handbook page W-G-A-F 16.
> 
> This rule states that any mass noob bombing must be sanctioned by a member in at least fair status. Said granting member must live in the state of NJ, have been a member on or before Feb. of year bombing request is made and be 47 years of age with three sons and a great wife.
> 
> ...


I believe it said that all bombs must be addressed to 
a member in at least fair status. Said granting member must live in the state of NJ, have been a member on or before Feb. of year bombing request is made and be 47 years of age with three sons and a great wife.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> I believe it said that all bombs must be addressed to
> a member in at least fair status. Said granting member must live in the state of NJ, have been a member on or before Feb. of year bombing request is made and be 47 years of age with three sons and a great wife.


:r:r

Go carve a pair of clogs!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> :r:r
> 
> Go carve a pair of clogs!


I will include them in the bomb Al


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I will include them in the bomb Al


:mn:mn*Can you hear the drums, Fernando?* :mn:mn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> :r:r
> 
> Go carve a pair of clogs!


Don't you have a kennel to be in?

EDIT: Crap...! It's not Monday!

:r:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> :mn:mn*Can you hear the drums, Fernando?* :mn:mn


nope, wearing earplugs.


----------



## bman40 (May 10, 2008)

you got a PM


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> For those pooh poohing these fellas.... I don't think I would necessarily underestimate the power of a noob.
> 
> Remember, our lil' Klugsie was a noobie not too long ago, if I remember what someone told me correctly.
> 
> We were all noobies once. Some of us still are.. :bn


Yup Pete your still a Noob but we like you :tu


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sent you a message.... Don't know what you are up too but like it!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

flyinillini75 said:


> Sent you a message.... Don't know what you are up too but like it!!


Up Too No Darn Good!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Now THIS is funny!!



CHRONO14 said:


> Great to see the new gorillas getting in on the fun. It may be past their nap time though.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I love this thread, every time I see a name on added I add it to my list.

I already have their Cagey Leader in my sights :ss


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> I love this thread, every time I see a name on added I add it to my list.
> 
> I already have their Cagey Leader in my sights :ss


I believe they call that...

Fish in a barrel


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I still have rck70's address floating around here somewhere ... not that I'd just post it on the site.
> 
> Sending by PM is a different matter though.
> 
> You know, just in case you're wondering.:mn


Thanks VIN!!! But I got that a week ago from a good friend .... I know it's ticking out there if Russ listens he might hear it!!!! :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Any guesses on the size of the army?:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Any guesses on the size of the army?:ss


Mine or yours?


----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Any guesses on the size of the army?:ss


Children, gather round! No retreat, no surrender; that is n00b law. And by n00b law we will stand and fight... and die. A new age has begun. An age of freedom, and all will know, that 300 n00bs gave their last breath to defend it!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

We might be ankle biters......but these teeth are sharp


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Freak said:


> And by n00b law we will stand and fight... and die.


At least you got the last part right.


----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

massphatness said:


> At least you got the last part right.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Easy now boyz.......let's not hurt anybody here.

Remember the old rule - Do unto others.......










then run like the wind!! :r


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

pm sent...waiting for my orders...:gn


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

One more:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Mine or yours?


Vin it looks like {20 men that ride like a 100} will have to hit at full strength!!!
I wonder who will win hmmmmm :gn:gn Looks like someone is :hn themselves!!!

By the way.. may I join the winning team? {20 men that ride like a 100}


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Full throttle fellas! These newbs are going down! THEIR LEADER MUST PAY!!!!!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Vin it looks like {20 men that ride like a 100} will have to hit at full strength!!!
> I wonder who will win hmmmmm :gn:gn Looks like someone is :hn themselves!!!
> 
> By the way.. may I join the winning team? {20 men that ride like a 100}


I have no idea who their target is. I'm kinda' hoping rck70 is just having delusions of grandeur and isn't planning to smack someone who's gonna' go nuclear on his ass. I wouldn't put it past some of the gorillas here to launch a pre-emptive first strike. I can say for sure I'm taking a wait & see approach ... especially since I just sent a "welcome kit" to Master Russ. One of my bros gets hit though, and I'm all in ... like up to my eyeballs in. And if you want to ride shotgun, John ... well ... the more the merrier.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Can they really be this stupid to attack a bunch of elders who have proven that they do not play well with others?


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Blah, blah, blah. What are you guys so nervous about. Relax.
e-mail sent.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Nothing happening over here. We're just practicing posting & pm's and you know..........:gn


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is the most overt, covert operation I have ever seen :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

What's up with all the MI newbs?


----------



## ML1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> This is the most overt, covert operation I have ever seen :r


That's kinda funny.....scared?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> One more:tu


I better lock my humi's my wife's bombing NOW !!!! Or Not!!!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

rck70 said:


> That's kinda funny.....scared?


Nope


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

taltos said:


> Can they really be this stupid to attack a bunch of elders who have proven that they do not play well with others?


This is what worries me.........well ok I am not worried..I want to pop popcorn and watch......

Shawn


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm this will be fun. 


Oh, I mean... nothing.

:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> This is what worries me.........well ok I am not worried..I want to pop popcorn and watch......
> 
> Shawn


Just went for a walk and a smoke with my wife the newbie,she would'nt crack and tell me anything :ss
Oh yea I'm not worried just courious


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Heard this is going to be destructive. Should I call the fire department? :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Just went for a walk and a smoke with my wife the newbie,she would'nt crack and tell me anything :ss
> Oh yea I'm not worried just courious


Mega props and respect to the Mrs! :tu She must be sailkat huh?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Heard this is going to be destructive. Should I call the fire department? :r


You might, the newbies may not know how to use torches yet


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Mega props and respect to the Mrs! :tu She must be sailkat huh?


uh ha that a yep


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> You might, the newbies may not know how to use torches yet


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


>


That is hilarious Vin.......
:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


>


That picture is in my family photo album......right next to a dead gorilla....


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Good thing my wife the newbie isn't watching from the other computer right now I would be toast:chk:chk


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Good thing my wife the newbie isn't watching from the other computer right now I would be toast:chk:chk


Play nice.....


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Play nice.....


always:tu:tu


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Good thing my wife the newbie isn't watching from the other computer right now I would be toast:chk:chk


Toast.....:tpd:


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

pm in bound.. dont get much newer than me... hope this dont turn ugly.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

PM sent


Joe


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Mine or yours?


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

I am in Vin's Army...................but I am just a simple Merc


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> I am in Vin's Army...................but I am just a simple Merc


:tpd:

I am down...is it time to squish the noob uprising????:chk

Shawn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Think Iwill wait for the retalitory strike
dont feel to noobie these days


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

"What the 'ell are those noobs doin' over there"? :chk


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Sent.


----------



## Techie (May 8, 2008)

Sent


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> ...is it time to squish the *noob uprising*????


Noob uprising? Is nap time over?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Smells like the poopy pants brigade needs their nappies changed.:ss


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

DBall said:


> Noob uprising? Is nap time over?


Hey, some of us have to work for a living! We're not old and retired like you gorillas :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

dccraft said:


> "What the 'ell are those noobs doin' over there"? :chk


It's great to see that Silverfox and Old Sailor finally get to HERF together!

That's nice.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> It's great to see that Silverfox and Old Sailor finally get to HERF together!
> 
> That's nice.


I thought that the picture was of Pnoon and Galaga but you could be right.:ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Yaawwwwn




noobiesayswhat? 


:chk


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Here's a fine reason (only one recent of many incidents) why to watch out when noobs scheme.

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/forum.cfm?action=list&forumID=6&messageDisplay=0000000176038

If you want to find more, just search for "OpNSB". You'll see some history there.

Not saying, just saying.

:mn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry I refuse to read that much crap 
Could u summarize in 3 lines?
K. TKS.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

all big mouthed Gorilla's here, they scream in fear, praying that it isn't their time yet.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

damn newbs still at it?!! I guess it's on to Whack a Newb Wednesday!!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

hurricane6 said:


> damn newbs still at it?!! I guess it's on to Whack a Newb Wednesday!!!!


Rick doesn't mess around, young'uns... consider yourselves warned.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...nw=84&prev=/images?q=bomb+cartoons&um=1&hl=en:chk


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't look now.....newbies masking as gorillas....


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

noobs, what are they going to do, fire off a few swishers? bah. im not skeered


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

PM for pre-emptive strike info............................what would Jack Bauer do:gn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

DBall said:


> Rick doesn't mess around, young'uns... consider yourselves warned.


Rick, Dan, Shawn (silverfox)....BWAHAHAHAH

I would be glad to back up any of them....

Shawn


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

I think that yall are in trouble. Someone is getting a case of those lovely grape white owls.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> PM for pre-emptive strike info............................what would Jack Bauer do:gn


run and hide in his den??:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> It's great to see that Silverfox and Old Sailor finally get to HERF together!
> 
> That's nice.


Too bad your wheel chair wouldn't make it up the stairs Al, you could have joined us!!:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DID SOMEONE SAY WHACK A NEWBIE :mn:mn:mn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha! You guys are too funny!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rck70 said:


> I moved yesterday....moving again tomorrow....so on and so on....


ARE YA NOW!!:bn:bn


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

I smell Evil. I like it. PM on the way.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Don't look now.....newbies masking as gorillas....


YOWZAH.................and dang hairy nembie's I might add. :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rck70 said:


> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...nw=84&prev=/images?q=bomb+cartoons&um=1&hl=en:chk


:r look they can't even light the fuse!!:r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :r look they can't even light the fuse!!:r


Not old enough to use matches or lighter......:chk:chk

Shawn


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Not old enough to use matches or lighter......
> 
> :chk :chk :chk
> 
> Shawn


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:bn


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

bahahaha this is gonna be good... !! Cant wait


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I lost my daddy's lighter in the grass, am I in trouble Now


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mission papers sent......everbody get 'em?p


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Say night night FOG's. If newbs are good at one thing, it's pissing in your Wheaties!


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

gots it.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

good to go. Muahahahahah


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You newb's are playing with fire!:hn


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like this could be end of an elder's mail service....:mn:mn:mn


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Not old enough to use matches or lighter......:chk:chk
> 
> Shawn


Hell there to young to even rub two sticks together !!!! No sticks for you RUSS!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

drunkensailor said:


> Say night night FOG's. If newbs are good at one thing, it's pissing in your Wheaties!


Looks like they tipped their hand. Notice they said FOG's. The only FOG's around here are SilverFox and Old Sailor.

:mn:mn:mnNoobs on the lose I love it! :mn:mn:mn


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

14holestogie said:


> Looks like this could be end of an elder's mail service....:mn:mn:mn


Is the mailman going to die laughing?:r


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

good to go russ!


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

To me everyone here is a FOG... time some new blood showed the old blood up! :gn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Looks like they tipped their hand. Notice they said FOG's. The only FOG's around here are SilverFox and Old Sailor.
> 
> :mn:mn:mnNoobs on the lose I love it! :mn:mn:mn


Very funny, but I ain't askeered............em noobs will never get across the border.......me on the other hand well I have the covert troops already on the move.

Cut off the head and the snake dies.

I am just sayin :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Noob mail delivery ...


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Message received.

We all respect the FOGs & what they stand for however, I think it's time to help them out a little.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Noob mail delivery ...


I literally laughed out loud.............
:r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Noob mail delivery ...


I think it's a little more like this. Don't make the baby mad!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

drunkensailor said:


> I think it's a little more like this. Don't make the baby mad!


:r:r:r:r Priceless :r:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well say what you want but I think it's more like this........










Eh Fox?


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Well say what you want but I think it's more like this........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but the football likes it!


----------



## Techie (May 8, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Mission papers sent......everbody get 'em?p


Didnt get em.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hawnted said:


> Didnt get em.


206 posts in 14 pages and you're are having problems with the instructions?
Maybe you kids should just stop now before you hurt and embarrass yourselves any further.

Uncle Al


----------



## Techie (May 8, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> 206 posts in 14 pages and you're are having problems with the instructions?
> Maybe you kids should just stop now before you hurt and embarrass yourselves any further.
> 
> Uncle Al


My first grade teacher said the same thing.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey! You guys just wait! Ya know!
Take that


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> Mission papers sent......everbody get 'em?p


yes, orders recieved. Bags are packed, dressed in camo, i'm ready to go to battle.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ja3480 said:


> Hell there to young to even rub two sticks together !!!! No sticks for you RUSS!!!


I might be a newbee here, but I ain't a newbee when it comes to smoking.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> Very funny, but I ain't askeered............em noobs will never get across the border.......me on the other hand well I have the covert troops already on the move.
> 
> Cut off the head and the snake dies.
> 
> I am just sayin :ss


Fox, I am in too, I go across any border. Already shipped to Australia (with Smokey, Asetone will show his pink clogs soon) and to Ron. Canada is no problem.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> 206 posts in 14 pages and you're are having problems with the instructions?
> Maybe you kids should just stop now before you hurt and embarrass yourselves any further.
> 
> Uncle Al


Don't be so confident Al, who knows, you might be the victim.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

The army is marching brothers......be careful.....you may get a horse head in your bed....:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> Don't be so confident Al, who knows, you might be the victim.


They said FOG's, I don't qualify. 

Besides, I have to break their nads, it's what I do. :ss

AND they make it sooooooooo easy!

Really, I think it's a great idea. Wish I would have thought of it myself actually.
I'm just not sure they have enough developed gray matter between all of them to pull it off.

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Al, if you're not a newb you're an FOG.:r

Does the term *DUCK and COVER* mean anything!!! :gn

Mmmwaaaaa!


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> They said FOG's, I don't qualify.
> 
> Besides, I have to break their nads, it's what I do. :ss
> 
> ...


Al,
Don't make me slap you again. Last time it was a baby slap.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> They said FOG's, I don't qualify.
> :gn


hey, us newbies aren't completely familiar with all the terms here, in the newbie textbook you could just as easily be a FOG.


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

rck70 said:


> The army is marching brothers......be careful.....you may get a horse head in your bed....:ss


The horse head I can deal with...it's the other end that I'd be concerned about. There seems to be enough of those floating through this thread.

We may be small, but we're in it to win it. We may end up a little bloody, but I've got some wet ones to help us clean up the carnage.:chkBwah ha ha it is.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i have to run to a souvenirshop here in Amsterdam, got to add a Dutch souvenir. The victim will be the 3rd gorilla to recieve this signature extra.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

OK boys I give!! White flag is in the air. Continue on with your mission.



I don't want anybody to think I'm picking a fight with known noobs!


I'm sure with time it's gonna be great! 
Have fun, I'll be watching.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> OK boys I give!! White flag is in the air. Continue on with your mission.
> 
> I don't want anybody to think I'm picking a fight with known noobs!
> 
> ...


Don't be such a Sally or I'll ding your RG.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> Don't be such a Sally or I'll ding your RG.


ouch Al, this must hurt


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> ouch Al, this must hurt


Nope. Consider the source.

Water off a ducks back comes to mind.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

What I would like to know is who rented the noobs a set of cojones? I know that I didn't since my wife has kept them for the last almost 30 years of indentured servitude.:chk:chk


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

taltos said:


> What I would like to know is who rented the noobs a set of cojones?
> *Nads-r-Us is the place I found mine.*


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

This has got to be one of the most CLASSIC threads I have ever read and paid attention to. There's more banter and trash-talkin' go on in this thread than in the bottom of a pile after a running back is brought down.

:sl Heck there's trash-talkin' goin and on between the UN noob's....the FOG'S (freakin' old guys).

I'm lovin' just sittin' back watchin' the plan come together. Can't wait to see what happens.!!

*I'm actually startin' to pull for the newbies now!!! :chk:chk*


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't noticed much trash talking here. :r

But we can sure start:chk




Of course all underscored with respect to the FOGs


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Alliances should be chosen VERY carefully, Mr. I'd Sell My Mother For a 5 Vegas.

I'm just sayin' you might wanna re-think a hasty decision.

Your pal,
Al



fishforfree said:


> This has got to be one of the most CLASSIC threads I have ever read and paid attention to. There's more banter and trash-talkin' go on in this thread than in the bottom of a pile after a running back is brought down.
> 
> :sl Heck there's trash-talkin' goin and on between the UN noob's....the FOG'S (freakin' old guys).
> 
> ...


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> This has got to be one of the most CLASSIC threads I have ever read and paid attention to. There's more banter and trash-talkin' go on in this thread than in the bottom of a pile after a running back is brought down.
> 
> :sl Heck there's trash-talkin' goin and on between the UN noob's....the FOG'S (freakin' old guys).
> 
> ...


FFF I ought to :sl TRADER !!!! We are the winning team for god sakes!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> This has got to be one of the most CLASSIC threads I have ever read and paid attention to. There's more banter and trash-talkin' go on in this thread than in the bottom of a pile after a running back is brought down.
> 
> :sl Heck there's trash-talkin' goin and on between the UN noob's....the FOG'S (freakin' old guys).
> 
> ...


Oh Really now!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for telling me we were trash talking. :tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Well this just keeps getting more and more interesting. I am going to just stay in my corner and watch. Not sure I wan't to get caught up in this crossfire


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

...this oughtta be entertaining.


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, rck70,

Kinda like watching the democrats go at it, ain't it.

Lots of feces flying. 

Tick, tick, tick.........


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

RCK70 celebrates Uncle Scott's Anny @ CS


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> RCK70 celebrates Uncle Scott's Anny @ CS


:r:r:r:r:r RCK70 I love the HAT!!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> OK boys I give!! White flag is in the air. Continue on with your mission.
> 
> I don't want anybody to think I'm picking a fight with known noobs!
> 
> ...


Nice work Sally, how to rally with the troops...........


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Alliances should be chosen VERY carefully, Mr. I'd Sell My Mother For a 5 Vegas.
> 
> I'm just sayin' you might wanna re-think a hasty decision.
> 
> ...


Sorry Al, I've met with their leader (aka Chief Reigning Bombs) and I ain't budgin'. This cheif is serious. Someone's in for it......if I remember correctly.....things are all a little hazey right now.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Sorry Al, I've met with their leader (aka Chief Reigning Bombs) and I ain't budgin'. This cheif is serious. Someone's in for it......if I remember correctly.....things are all a little hazey right now.


C-mon Nancy dont run from us already!


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

Orders received...









He was close, real close. I couldn't see him yet, but I could feel him, as if the boat were being sucked upriver and the water was flowing back into the jungle. Whatever was going to happen, it wasn't gonna be the way they call it back in Nha Trang.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Now thats a noob! First Post.

:ss



ErikH said:


> Orders received...
> 
> View attachment 7961
> 
> ...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Al is trying to become the victim, Al you're trying too hard. It won't work.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

In honor of our noobs, and my cat's 14th birthday, I changed my avatar.:chk:chk


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

You callin' us _pussies_?????:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

we newbies come in peace


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Al is trying to become the victim, Al you're trying too hard. It won't work.


Nahhh Al doesn't want to be the victim that would mean I would have to stop picking on him..........and that is sure not going to happen.:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Al is a masochist, he loves pain.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Al is trying to become the victim, Al you're trying too hard. It won't work.


Hey Don,

After re reading this post I got the impression that you might be thinking that Al is fishing to be the target in this post. If that is the case I can say categorically that isn't the case. Having bombed Al more than anyone on here I can say that Al is a stand up guy and he loves to talk trash but it isn't about him getting to be the target. I have bombed him 5 times in succession and at each point he has sent very pointed PM's requesting that I cease my attack and redirect it elsewhere, he has also sent out many a bomb of his own and participated in at least 2 group runs that I know about. So in case there was doubt I thought I would throw my hat in the ring and say that Al is just what he is...............A smack talking old fool with too much time on his hands and a love of CS.

If your comment wasn't meant in that direction then I take back all of what I said except for the part where I called Al a fool :ss

Sorry for the ThreadJack newbs  please return to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOBS! It's quiet time.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

THE END IS NEAR:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> Al is trying to become the victim, Al you're trying too hard. It won't work.


Nah....Al's a WUSS :r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

So tonight I go to an Isla De Cuba cigar event and who do i see?
None other than Nationally Syndicated Radio Host:

*"The General" Cigar Dave*

*I wonder who's side he's on?*


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> So tonight I go to an Isla De Cuba cigar event and who do i see?
> None other than Nationally Syndicated Radio Host:
> 
> *"The General" Cigar Dave*
> ...


Uh oh, now he's got The General involved......:hn

Sure am glad I sided with the newbies


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Uh oh, now he's got The General involved......:hn
> 
> Sure am glad I sided with the newbies


SAY WHAT?
I'm maried to a newbie and I don't give in why should you change sides I'm even sleeping with the emeny trying to get info


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> SAY WHAT?
> I'm maried to a newbie and I don't give in why should you change sides I'm even sleeping with the emeny trying to get info


Sleeping with the enemy trying to get info.......:r :r :r :r

That'll never work :r


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Sleeping with the enemy trying to get info.......:r :r :r :r
> 
> That'll never work :r


Yeah it sometimes works! :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> Yeah it sometimes works! :ss


When it comes to cigars? I don't know...... :r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Sleeping with the enemy trying to get info.......:r :r :r :r
> 
> That'll never work :r


I'll die trying a for the preservation of the Gorilla


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> I'll die trying a for the preservation of the Gorilla


:tpd:

I'm sure your sacrifice is appreciated! :r:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I'm sure your sacrifice is appreciated! :r:r


CLASSIC :r JUST CLASSIC!!!! :tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well nephew, I guess it is about time I got involved here also, with you and fishforfree having all this fun here. Been signed up for a while but as this is my 1st post and haven't been on here much I think I should respond as a newbie.

fishforfree you have been after me for a while to get involved here so I guess it is time to get involved and enjoy the site also.p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> After re reading this post I got the impression that you might be thinking that Al is fishing to be the target in this post. If that is the case I can say categorically that isn't the case. Having bombed Al more than anyone on here I can say that Al is a stand up guy and he loves to talk trash but it isn't about him getting to be the target. I have bombed him 5 times in succession and at each point he has sent very pointed PM's requesting that I cease my attack and redirect it elsewhere, he has also sent out many a bomb of his own and participated in at least 2 group runs that I know about. So in case there was doubt I thought I would throw my hat in the ring and say that Al is just what he is...............A smack talking old fool with too much time on his hands and a love of CS.
> 
> ...


I know Fox, I was just breaking his balls


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Did I hear TipleF say he was joining the n00bs?

WTF, bro?


I found this new avatar for Al:


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Did I hear TipleF say he was joining the n00bs?
> 
> WTF, bro?
> 
> I found this new avatar for Al:


All I can say is there's safety in numbers......


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Is this becoming fishforfree and family vs the world?:r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

taltos said:


> Is this becoming fishforfree and family vs the world?:r


If that was the case (and it might be) y'all wouldn't stand a chance...trust me


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Let's not forget the focus here.....Just ask the "General" Cigar Dave...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rck70 said:


> If that was the case (and it might be) y'all wouldn't stand a chance...trust me


Delusions of grandeur ...


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

haha I love this pic...one of my favs..


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

rck70 said:


> If that was the case (and it might be) y'all wouldn't stand a chance...trust me


I will take that bet :ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> I will take that bet :ss


:tpd: As much as I can appreciate what you are trying to do, Noobs don't know some of the fire power around here:tu

*NOOBS*









or

*NOT NOOBS*

You decide :r


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Freak said:


> Children, gather round! No retreat, no surrender; that is n00b law. And by n00b law we will stand and fight... and die. A new age has begun. An age of freedom, and all will know, that 300 n00bs gave their last breath to defend it!


And, they marched. Their diapers were soiled, and they marched! The lactose intolerant spit up their booby milk, and they marched. They marched, and then marched some more, and they marched. They wore out the soles of their bronze booties, and they marched. They flung poo as they marched. They pooted, burped, did stinkies, had snotty noses, diaper rash, ate rocks, crayons, glue, glitter, pooped Christmas ornaments, and THEY MARCHED! :chk


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> And, they marched. Their diapers were soiled, and they marched! The lactose intolerant spit up their booby milk, and they marched. They marched, and then marched some more, and they marched. They wore out the soles of their bronze booties, and they marched. They flung poo as they marched. They pooted, burped, did stinkies, had snotty noses, diaper rash, ate rocks, crayons, glue, glitter, pooped Christmas ornaments, and THEY MARCHED! :chk


That is hilarious....... said the band leader


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> That is hilarious....... said the band leader


Man I just about spit out my cigar:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

a few more days and we can see what damage we've done. I am counting the days, can't wait to see some gorilla blood in the bomb section.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> a few more days ...


Did Al hook you guys up with Turtle Express?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

nah, Al is just hiding till this all blows over


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

an army this size takes percise planning.....all in good time my friends...tick...tick...


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

I believe the ordinance is in the final preparation stages...tick, tick, tick, indeed.:gn


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

So here I sit... surrounded by my glitter, crayons, glue and safety scissors. Boxes, tape, bubble wrap.....such fun stuff! 

I take a long drink from my sippy cup and stare at my contact paper covered cigarbox. I have a tough decision to make.....the pink bubble gum cigar or the blue one? 

So much for a newbie to think about...

I think I need another drink

:gn:gn


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> So here I sit... surrounded by my glitter, crayons, glue and safety scissors. Boxes, tape, bubble wrap.....such fun stuff!
> 
> I take a long drink from my sippy cup and stare at my contact paper covered cigarbox. I have a tough decision to make.....the pink bubble gum cigar or the blue one?
> 
> ...


Do pink and blue....it will blow people away.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Guess we will have to wait and see what kind of damage these little monkeys do before we get ourselves all wound up......


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Guess we will have to wait and see what kind of damage these little monkeys do before we get ourselves all wound up......


They are so cute when they get all worked up.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

And we march...and we march and we march and we march:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hk3 said:


> Guess we will have to wait and see what kind of damage these little monkeys do before we get ourselves all wound up......


you've only been here 5 months, you're just a todler too


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> you've only been here 5 months, you're just a todler too


To the site yes, to cigars no.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> So here I sit... surrounded by my glitter, crayons, glue and safety scissors. Boxes, tape, bubble wrap.....such fun stuff!
> 
> I take a long drink from my sippy cup and stare at my contact paper covered cigarbox. I have a tough decision to make.....the pink bubble gum cigar or the blue one?
> 
> ...


Yeah.......better have another drink ma'am!! 
Because of the tools being mentioned above, why do I have this erie feeling that this KAT is gonna do some creative, noticable damage. :hn


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hk3 said:


> To the site yes, to cigars no.


maybe that's the same for the newbies involved in the attack too (like me, I am involved, but I ain't a noob when it comes to cigars)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> nah, Al is just hiding till this all blows over


_* I don't hide.

*_

*I've just*


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> maybe that's the same for the newbies involved in the attack too (like me, I am involved, but I ain't a noob when it comes to cigars)


Well you sure joined in on the newbie bombing so that would make you classified as a newbie...... Kinda like Triple F, he aint no newbie but right now I am putting him in your jurisdiction because he has opted to take that side.

Triple F may have to pay. :mn:mn:mn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hk3 said:


> Well you sure joined in on the newbie bombing so that would make you classified as a newbie...... Kinda like Triple F, he aint no newbie but right now I am putting him in your jurisdiction because he has opted to take that side.
> 
> Triple F may have to pay. :mn:mn:mn


newbie on the site yes, like you


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> newbie on the site yes, like you


I offered to help the newbs but your fearless leader wouldn't allow it. He claims that Im not a noob. Sorry Charlie.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I can see why, 1000+ posts is a lot for a newbie, as is 22 trader feedback.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Well you sure joined in on the newbie bombing so that would make you classified as a newbie...... Kinda like Triple F, he aint no newbie but right now I am putting him in your jurisdiction because he has opted to take that side.
> 
> Triple F may have to pay. :mn:mn:mn


Nah, nah, nah,nah, nah....you can't find me.

I ain't skeered of you hk3, but I am nervous about other things that I've been given secret intelligence on and that's why I no longer eat Wheaties.......it's not a breakfast for Champions anymore especially if you know who founded the cereal I talk to myself about......


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)




----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


>


Now that's hilarious! I just spit on my screen when I saw this! :r


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


>


:r now thats funny right there :r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

somebodys gonna get it....................... soon


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

z3ro said:


> somebodys gonna get it....................... soon


Anyone ever teach you ... Don't play with fire.. You might get burned!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Anyone ever teach you ... Don't play with fire.. You might get burned!!!


John, isn't this a bit like the pot calling the kettle "black"?


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Anyone ever teach you ... Don't play with fire.. You might get burned!!!


We have the Newb '08 supplied asbestos Pampers in place. 
We're good to go. Marching through a town near you soon.:chk


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> John, isn't this a bit like the pot calling the kettle "black"?


I don't think so !!! I'm not starting a war between us!! Never my intention!! I was just late on your bday gift that is all!!

I'm not playing with the noob unlike FFF mind you !!! 
Vin we have to stay focused at the war at hand....

RCK70 and his newbie CLAN!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rck70 said:


> an army this size takes percise planning.....all in good time my friends...tick...tick...


But are you newbs allowed to cross the street to mail so called packages??:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

14holestogie said:


> We have the Newb '08 supplied asbestos Pampers in place.
> We're good to go. Marching through a town near you soon.:chk


Just make sure your home before it gets dark!!:r:r


----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

lets get the ball rolling rck70


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Just make sure your home before it gets dark!!:r:r


They might be able to stayout until the street lights come on it's the weekend ,no school you know


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I just PM'd him. Should I be scared?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

shvictor said:


> I just PM'd him. Should I be scared?


I think you might be late, but I wouldn't be scared. :tu

NOOBS hit notoriously light!:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

it's not too late, shvictor, if Russ doesn't reply, pm me and I will give you the details.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I think you might be late, but I wouldn't be scared. :tu
> 
> NOOBS hit notoriously light!:r


Cremosas, Cremosas, did I hear a request for Cremosas out there?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

24 hrs to launch...start shaking Gorilla's.....the president has not called with a stay of execution.....


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0036.gif


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Hey... Children are here, That Scared me! 

I am trying to light this fuse, Which end do you light? (I Had the same problem with my Cigar last night)


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> Hey... Children are here, That Scared me!
> 
> I am trying to light this fuse, Which end do you light? (I Had the same problem with my Cigar last night)


:r:r:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

New 5 finger bag buy, if you needed them still: 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=157293


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Laser guided! oh yeah !


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

rck70 said:


> 24 hrs to launch...start shaking Gorilla's.....the president has not called with a stay of execution.....


I believe all the phone lines have been incapacitated, so the prez should save his breath. _It's go time._:gn:gn:gn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

It's the declaration and proclamation of devistation that's the motivation and organization for the newbie nation!!!

*And now......................it's ANTICIPATION!!!*


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

So any more room for one more soldier?


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

this is your mailbox if not reinforced properly!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

it's gonna be more like this


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> it's gonna be more like this


Are those images scaled to actual size?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> It's the declaration and proclamation of devistation that's the motivation and organization for the newbie nation!!!
> 
> *And now......................it's ANTICIPATION!!!*


Amen brother:tu
Motivation for the Nation


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

(yawn)..........


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

DBall said:


> Are those images scaled to actual size?


whoehahaha, just wait.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> whoehahaha, just wait.


And wait, and wait, and wait.......


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

just a few more days Al, then you know what serious pain newbies can cause.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Replace banana with cigars.......


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> I don't think so !!! I'm not starting a war between us!! Never my intention!! I was just late on your bday gift that is all!!
> 
> I'm not playing with the noob unlike FFF mind you !!!
> Vin we have to stay focused at the war at hand....
> ...


Heck...they can't even pick a side......:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> just a few more days Al, then you know what serious pain newbies can cause.


Pain.....you newbs haven't seen pain yet!!!!


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

I thought people Got more patient with age, so far all the FOGs seem to suffer from Premature Evacuation. Slow and Steady is better than Fast and Furious (so She tells me) :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Had to lock the humis down to keep the newbie in the house out


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Had to lock the humis down to keep the newbie in the house out


I'm sure she has ways to get the key:ss


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

rck70 said:


> I'm sure she has ways to get the key:ss


I know the way to the cigar store!! (And yes, I can cross the street myself.)

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Sailchaser: I am the Key Master

Sailkat: I am the Gate Keeper


My question is who gets to play Mr. Stay-Puft?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Sailchaser: I am the Key Master
> 
> Sailkat: I am the Gate Keeper
> 
> My question is who gets to play Mr. Stay-Puft?


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

The G's have no idea..


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Sailchaser: I am the Key Master
> 
> Sailkat: I am the Gate Keeper
> 
> My question is who gets to play Mr. Stay-Puft?


Are you volunteering? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=innocent/innocent0001.gif

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

huero71 said:


> The G's have no idea..
> View attachment 7993


Preach it brother!! Preach it!! I mean, yeah it's nice what these newbies are doing I think. I mean, not that I know anything, but I may have read something in the newspaper about their charity work.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

I've had my nap, I got my diaper changed, I had a bottle, I played with my toys :gnnow, I'm gettin an itchy trigger finger, somebody's about to get newb-slapped.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

So far this thread is full of nothing but empty promises :r



1800th post


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> Are you volunteering? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=innocent/innocent0001.gif
> 
> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif


Are you calling me a big fat marshmallow?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Are you calling me a big fat marshmallow?


Vin....i hope the shoe doesn't fit......


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> So far this thread is full of nothing but empty promises :r
> 
> 1800th post


I got your empty promise right here pal.:fu:fu


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Are you calling me a big fat marshmallow?


No.....sweet http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0143.gif


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

Answering the call to arms, lock and loaded.






Who do I have to hurt?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

chippewastud79 said:


> So far this thread is full of nothing but empty promises :r


whoehahahaha


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

They just don't know.... :ss


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> So far this thread is full of nothing but empty promises :r
> 
> 1800th post


Empty promises...empty mailboxes...empty shorts...all are about to change. Feel the newbie wrath. :mn:mn:mn


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

FIRE.......FIRE.....FIRE.....


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Shots fired sir!!!
Notice the plural.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Newbie bomb squat attack


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You Chimps are just blowin-smoke up our skirts!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

*We have liftoff !!*

javascript:window.close();


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

joetownhound said:


> Answering the call to arms, lock and loaded.
> View attachment 7994
> Who do I have to hurt?


WoooooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooo.....another Tampa boy on board :chk :chk :chk

Not indicating that I'm associated with, and or a part of anything in and or around the Tampa area, that may be connected to, or allegedly connected to, any distribution of said allegations.

-


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Newbie bomb squat attack


I took a "BOMB SQUAT" this morning after breakfast.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

BamBam said:


> I took a "BOMB SQUAT" this morning after breakfast.


:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r

Now that's dang funny.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> FIRE.......FIRE.....FIRE.....


*GO NEWBIE'S!! :chk :gn :chk :gn*


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> *GO NEWBIE'S!! :chk :gn :chk :gn*


What's going on here? Nuckin Futs boys!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys make Old Sailor look like he travels at the speed of light!


Al

The Fisherman :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BamBam said:


> I took a "BOMB SQUAT" this morning after breakfast.


Hey man, English is not my first language. Complain about my errors once you speak Dutch flawless.


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

And to think it started like any other morning....


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

huero71 said:


> And to think it started like any other morning....


Oh the madness.......and to think that the alleged aimed at gorilla has no clue what is heading his/her way in the air right now, but come Wednesday they will certainly be scrambling for the culprit who organized this masterful creation!!


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

FFF should be recognized and _rewarded _for recognizing the might that is Newb '08 and playing along, don't you think? The first one has been a riot and we should probably keep the barricades in place for another go.
No surprise, just a little thank you for being on the winning side.
Brigade willing?


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

*IRENE!*


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

14holestogie said:


> FFF should be recognized and _rewarded _for recognizing the might that is Newb '08 and playing along, don't you think? The first one has been a riot and we should probably keep the barricades in place for another go.
> No surprise, just a little thank you for being on the winning side.
> Brigade willing?


We will not let up "Newbie Brigade '08" we will strike hard at anytime anywhere....next assult will be much less overt......Nobody is safe.....we don't pass the baton until '09!!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

14holestogie said:


> FFF should be recognized and _rewarded _for recognizing the might that is Newb '08 and playing along, don't you think? The first one has been a riot and we should probably keep the barricades in place for another go.
> No surprise, just a little thank you for being on the winning side.
> Brigade willing?


Thank you. Thank you. I salute the newbie brigade and their power and have felt the strength and conviction to carry out this mission from all newbies!!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

This is an international raid. We know no borders. You will not know from which direction it comes. We are standing pudgy elbow to pudgy elbow in the nursery of CS. We have cleaned the spittle off our bibs and spit out our pacifiers. We are marching (crawling)!:gn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dccraft said:


> This is an international raid. We know no borders.


Indeed, missiles have been launched from the European mainland


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)




----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Rock out with yer shock out!


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Pipe&Cigar said:


>


Ain't we adorable? I'm assuming the chimp has 6 fingers and that's the middle digit aimed at the gorillas.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*26 pages of nothing but :BS.

Put your Binky's back in your mouths and go take a nap!!

Kids!!!*

(Man do I love Be a D!ck Monday's!) :ss

Al

The Fisherman
PM me for my addy to send the cigars.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> *26 pages of nothing but :BS.*
> 
> *Put your Binky's back in your mouths and go take a nap!!*
> 
> ...


Take it back U. Al take it back


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

rck70 said:


> FIRE.......FIRE.....FIRE.....


370+ POSTS LATER...

Sheesh...Can't wait to see the damage!:tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am thinking everyone's mailboxes are like these promises : *EMPTY* :r


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am thinking everyone's mailboxes are like these promises : *EMPTY* :r


It's a good thing you've got a picture of your mailbox. It'll come in handy when the insurance company asks what the heck happened to it.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

14holestogie said:


> It's a good thing you've got a picture of your mailbox. It'll come in handy when the insurance company asks what the heck happened to it.


:tpd: mmmwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

14holestogie said:


> It's a good thing you've got a picture of your mailbox. It'll come in handy when the insurance company asks what the heck happened to it.


Gorillas have big bomb proof mailboxes it's a requirement


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

BOMBS AWAY!!!


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

*







*

*It's a go!*


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

We have a go...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> but come Wednesday they will certainly be scrambling for the culprit who organized this masterful creation!!


Wednesday?! For Christmas sake, TripleF, this thing has been going on longer than Al's whining about his malaprops.

Newbie Express
_a division of Old Turtle Delivery Systems_


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Wednesday?! For Christmas sake, TripleF, this thing has been going on longer than Al's whining about his malaprops.
> 
> Newbie Express
> _a division of Old Turtle Delivery Systems_


Al's whining is never-ending.

(I too love mondays...)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Wednesday?! For Christmas sake, TripleF, this thing has been going on longer than Al's whining about his malaprops.
> 
> Newbie Express
> _a division of Old Turtle Delivery Systems_


*Now I'm the whining Fisherman. I like it!

Make sure you send me more cigars Vin, I'm running low.

Al
The Whining Fisherman*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> *Now I'm the whining Fisherman. I like it!*
> 
> *Make sure you send me more cigars Vin, I'm running low.*
> 
> ...


I just saw you won that lazy man's contest: nice, bro!

So when do the newbie mosquitos start landing on you? Wednesday?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I just saw you won that lazy man's contest: nice, bro!
> 
> So when do the newbie mosquitos start landing on you? Wednesday?


Thank you, thank you. That is my kind of contest!

As for the noob droppings, I hope so I'm almost out of cigars!

Al 
The Fisherman


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> As for the noob droppings, I hope so I'm almost out of cigars!


Sorry to tell you Al, you'll only be getting wooden matches. Buckets full of them.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

BOMBS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> Sorry to tell you Al, you'll only be getting wooden matches. Buckets full of them.


Thanks anyway Don. I'm all good as far as the matches go.
Spend your shipping money on someone else.

Al
The Fisherman


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

*We Have Liftoff*


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Don Fernando said:


> Al is trying to become the victim, Al you're trying too hard. It won't work.


I now see how easily this attempted joke can be misinterpretated. Sorry Al, my appologies, I never ment to indicate you are a mooch. I should have chosen my words more carefully and added a few emoticons. I'm truly sorry.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I now see how easily this attempted joke can be misinterpretated. Sorry Al, my appologies, I never ment to indicate you are a mooch. I should have chosen my words more carefully and added a few emoticons. I'm truly sorry.


Al's a whiner.

And I like a well stirred pot.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Al's a whiner.
> 
> And I like a well stirred pot.


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

Just send him 30 or 40 smokes, he prefers vintage cubans and everything will be just fine................oh he also likes 20 plus year old single malt
:r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Shouldn't this thread be in the banter forum????





I haven't seen any signs of sent packages..we are suppose to take them at their word????:ss




Watching but sure as hell ain't holding my breath.....:chk:chk


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

*Our word is our BOMB..err, bond.*
*The smackdown is upon us.*
*Ordinance enroute.*
:hn​


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the banter forum????
> 
> I haven't seen any signs of sent packages..we are suppose to take them at their word????:ss
> 
> Watching but sure as hell ain't holding my breath.....:chk:chk


Careful my friend...we do have a trade on the table......:chk


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

Launched!!


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> Watching but sure as hell ain't holding my breath.....:chk:chk


Fortunately USPS operates with or without your breath.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Careful my friend...we do have a trade on the table......:chk


my money is on the troll (ssutton) any takers


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Careful my friend...we do have a trade on the table......:chk


and remember young one...you send 1st...........

Shawn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> Just send him 30 or 40 smokes, he prefers vintage cubans and everything will be just fine................oh he also likes 20 plus year old single malt
> :r


Finally, someone who understands me. :ss

Thanks Shawn.

Your local Fisherman


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

>Launched :gn


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> >Launched :gn


same here


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

Also launched. 
Time to sit back and wait for it to hit the fan...:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

At this rate, Santa may be delivering before all these empty boxes :r


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

All this bickering, arguing, name calling and accusations



fun, ain't it!:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> At this rate, Santa may be delivering before all these empty boxes :r


When your as young as all these newbies Santa lets them sit on his lap


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can we get a drum roll? I cant wait to see pictures of this "destruction!"


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Can we get a drum roll? I cant wait to see pictures of this "destruction!"


How bad could it be? We're just n00bs.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Can we get a drum roll? I cant wait to see pictures of this "destruction!"


How long was I supposed to hold this drum roll?:r


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay entry number two. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Awfully quite.......calm before the storm?


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Seems like a PERFECT storm. 

All quiet on the northern front........just waiting.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Awfully quite.......calm before the storm?


I see you have the same problem as me.....spelling and coordinating the fingers to do the same thing.....uh huh.

It is quite quiet Quinton.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> Okay entry number two. Hope you enjoy it!


How did that get there?!

I posted that in a contest thread!

So confused. Anyway. hmmm.... gotta think of something constructive to say.

newbies=:BS

yup, that'll do.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> I see you have the same problem as me.....spelling and coordinating the fingers to do the same thing.....uh huh.
> 
> It is quite quiet Quinton.


Blew my fingers off working on explosives......


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought the fish pic was in reference to me! :ss


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

shouldn't be long now


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

joetownhound said:


> shouldn't be long now


I really got to fix this problem


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

joetownhound said:


> I really got to fix this problem


you need to upload it to a service like imageshack so we can all see it.


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Better call the medics *NOW!*


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

This thread reminds me of a song:

:chk:chkOh you make me promises, promises, you knew you'd never keep :chk:chk

Just click it, you know you want to hear it.


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

joetownhound said:


> I really got to fix this problem


This is more like it. Shouldn't be long now!!!!!:ss:ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> This thread reminds me of a song:
> 
> :chk:chkOh you make me promises, promises, you knew you'd never keep :chk:chk
> 
> Just click it, you know you want to hear it.


Thanks for that....now i need to shoot myself to get it out of my head....:dr


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Thanks for that....now i need to shoot myself to get it out of my head....:dr


The song should be ANTICIPATION.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I've done some time-lapsed photography while waiting for this thing to hit:


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

:r:r:r:r:r:r

Kids! What can you say.



massphatness said:


> I've done some time-lapsed photography while waiting for this thing to hit:


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I've done some time-lapsed photography while waiting for this thing to hit:


*You're looking pretty good, there Phat. Quite the babe magnet, I'm sure. :r*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

14holestogie said:


> *You're looking pretty good, there Phat. Quite the babe magnet, I'm sure. :r*


Don't make me post a photo of my incredibly hot girlfriend.
It would _almost_ be worth the grief I would get for doing it.

And I just counted up all the DC #'s posted in this thread.

Yup.

Zero.

n00bs


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Don't make me post a photo of my incredibly hot girlfriend.
> .............


You have a girlfriend?

Now *THATS* funny!

:r:r:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Don't make me post a photo of my incredibly hot girlfriend...


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Don't make me post a photo of my incredibly hot girlfriend.
> It would _almost_ be worth the grief I would get for doing it.
> 
> And I just counted up all the DC #'s posted in this thread.
> ...


Newbs who can follow orders sir!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

DBall said:


>


VIN I'm Sorry but :r:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall at his BEST!!!!!

Very nice Dan!! How did you get a pic of Vin's hot girlfriend?

I think I pissed my paints!!

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r



DBall said:


>


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Stop Laughing At Me!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

drunkensailor said:


> Newbs who can follow orders sir!


Now what kind of leader would tip their hand vin?:ss


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay I will !!! My insides hurt to much anyways !! lol


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Now what kind of leader would tip their hand vin?:ss


Didn't I see you waving a white flag already somewhere?

In the words of the Original FOG (Old Sailor) himself........*WUSS*. :ss

Al


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

DBall said:


>


Phat's a lefty???? Who knew.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Man the places this thread goes! :r It's just like the doctors waiting room....I'll just go back to reading a 1998 copy of Better Homes & Gardens.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

Ummmm..... is there something actually happening here???

Now... eventually you do plan to have bombs on your bombing run.... right???


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


>


Don't forget Al, we all wanna grow up & be just like you :chk


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

dccraft said:


> Don't forget Al, we all wanna grow up & be just like you :chk


Al's old... you have a *lot* of growing up to do to get where he is...


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

If on looks closely, the heat seeking missle has landed........


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

rck70 said:


> If on looks closely, the heat seeking missle has landed........


Ooh, now the world will see our meek newbie marksmanship.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Snipers in diapers! Yeah baby!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r this is crazy, hopping if being hit today was just a decoy for the real target. things could gt ugly (like Vin's girlfriend)


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

He's only wounded boys.....let's finish him off......:cb


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> He's only wounded boys.....let's finish him off......:cb


 yeah, get Vin


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

BigVito said:


> yeah, get Vin


To late......missles have been launched.....we come strong and we come hard.....:ss


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

If only Vito's Post man knew how long his next few days were going to be, He would call in Sick! ...:r


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

It's going to be ugly Wednesday for him


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> If only Vito's Post man knew how long his next few days were going to be, He would call in Sick! ...:r





drunkensailor said:


> It's going to be ugly Wednesday for him


I think he is in on it, he took next week off :r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I have no idea what you are in for Perry but you deserve it.


........plus I hope you are on good terms with your mailman.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

:r


BigVito said:


> I think he is in on it, he took next week off
> 
> :r


He's going to need it!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Jbailey said:


> I have no idea what you are in for Perry but you deserve it.
> 
> ........plus I hope you are on good terms with your mailman.


I was :r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Might have to go out tonight and buy a cooler.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Jbailey said:


> Might have to go out tonight and buy a cooler.


I fear you may be right. but then I need the humidification accessories. :r


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

Figured since we were getting grief about no DC# on the thread, I would post mine. DC# 03080730000001649478


Bombs away............................................


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

rck70 said:


> He's only wounded boys.....let's finish him off......:cb


going for the jugular right now boss


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

your soooooooo gonna get it perry


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

z3ro said:


> your soooooooo gonna get it perry


salt in a wound :r


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

BigVito said:


> salt in a wound :r


Isn't that what this is about?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

drunkensailor said:


> Isn't that what this is about?


by the looks of it yes


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Here's my DC #:

0308 0070 0002 0468 7692

Shipped from Poinciana, FL


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

One more :gn

DC 0103 8555 7493 8224 2286

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif

Newbies Rock!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Are these all missing targets or what? :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chippewastud79 said:


> Are these all missing targets or what? :r


:r.


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

Newbies, Newbies, Newbies, Newbies

0308 0730 0000 0107 9008 Let the Bombs fall! 
:bx HE HE HE HE HE:bx
:chk:chk:chk:chk


'08 Newbie Brigade


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> by the looks of it yes


Ah, the "retired bomber" is gonna get his a$$ kicked by a bunch of babies.

You gotta love it!!

Great job boys! Make him a grease spot.

Al


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Are these all missing targets or what? :r


Or what 

Eyes to the sky.....and one hand on the bomb shelter door


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well troops...it's the 11th hour......savor it....for tonight we make history....

And for the rest of you gorilla's....keep in mind...this is the Newbie Brigade '08.

IT'S GONNA BE A LONG YEAR!!!!!!:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

rck70 said:


> IT'S GONNA BE A LONG YEAR!!!!!!:ss


:chk:chk:chkEspecially if we have to wait this long everytime you try to bomb some one. :chk:chk:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

flyinillini75 said:


> Figured since we were getting grief about no DC# on the thread, I would post mine. DC# 03080730000001649478
> 
> Bombs away............................................


Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0730 0000 0164 9478

There is no record of this item.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Ah, the "retired bomber" is gonna get his a$$ kicked by a bunch of babies.
> 
> You gotta love it!!
> 
> ...


nice Al :r


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bombing Run initiated
altitude, check
bearing, check
range, check
ordinance, check
armed, check dc# 0308 0070 0001 9832 5099
fire, confirm fire order, firing
package away, climb to altitude and prepare for blast......

:ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Even little Vito say's you're goin' down....


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> :chk:chk:chkEspecially if we have to wait this long everytime you try to bomb some one. :chk:chk:chk


LOL :tpd: We might have to let them join the Nac group! :chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


>


Are we keeping you up? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=winking/winking0011.gif


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

GO NEWBIES!!!

Today's package was just a welcome to the devistation that is the destruction of the newbie nation initiation!! ;-)


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw this thread when it first started and didn't think too much of it. After seeing what it has become I wish I would of jumped in, but I was still in the middle of my NST. 

I will be waiting to see if a call for re-inforcements is sent up.


Great Jobs fellow Noobs


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> Are we keeping you up? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=winking/winking0011.gif


He is just on his 3rd nap. Funny how you nap when you are a baby and then when you are a FOG!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> He is just on his 3rd nap. Funny how you nap when you are a baby and then when you are a FOG!


I'm taking addys mr Utah


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I'm taking addys mr Utah


You ain't gonna have that much time.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

drunkensailor said:


> You ain't gonna have that much time.


I will have my "associates" handle it


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I will have my "associates" handle it


Were all watching with you


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

:gn:gn:gn

dc# 0103 8555 7493 4110 8301


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

drunkensailor said:


> You ain't gonna have that much time.


OI.... good luck finding a Box and Packing materials in the Rubble! :hn

(I'm a little scared now... Dookied in my Diaper:SM)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> OI.... good luck finding a Box and Packing materials in the Rubble! :hn
> 
> (I'm a little scared now... Dookied in my Diaper:SM)


blacked out Tahoe on the road? :r


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

BigVito said:


> blacked out Tahoe on the road? :r


Im sooooooo Sorry, wont happen again. Now I know why my dad always told me to respect my Elders! <Curls into Fetal Postition and Waits>


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> Im sooooooo Sorry, wont happen again. Now I know why my dad always told me to respect my Elders! <Curls into Fetal Postition and Waits>


:r blame the neighbors kid


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

sailchaser said:


> Were all watching with you


is this good for me or bad?:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

BigVito said:


> is this good for me or bad?:r


It's like your avatar........everybody is watching Don Carleone .....at least for the next few days!! :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

fishforfree said:


> It's like your avatar........everybody is watching Don Carleone .....at least for the next few days!! :tu


:r nice bro, thanks I'm made of teflon:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

BigVito said:


> ..........thanks I'm made of teflon:ss


Dang good thing bro!

But keep this in mind.....................you were found by a newbie


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> Im sooooooo Sorry, wont happen again. Now I know why my dad always told me to respect my Elders! <Curls into Fetal Postition and Waits>


"What should I do Godfather?" *SMACK* " BE A MAN!"


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

fishforfree said:


> Dang good thing bro!
> 
> But keep this in mind.....................you were found by a newbie


and when I find out who ratted me out


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

can the FOG's come out and play. DC# 0308 0660 0001 2229 8380


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Were all watching with you


Maybe I need to turn you attention elsewhere


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

So I guess tomorrow we should start to see some warning shots or something? :gn:chk


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> Maybe I need to turn you attention elsewhere


hey...get a boat.....


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

hk3 said:


> So I guess tomorrow we should start to see some warning shots or something? :gn:chk


He already had his 1 warning shot.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

rck70 said:


> hey...get a boat.....


Anybody want this cats addy?


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

rck70 said:


> hey...get a boat.....


He's still trying to get info


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Anybody want this cats addy?


play nice....i have yours.....


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

rck70 said:


> play nice....i have yours.....


Oops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hk3 said:


> Anybody want this cats addy?


 interesting


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

BigVito said:


> interesting


:bx


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

0308 0070 0001 9043 7783 :d


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

BigVito said:


> interesting


This thread has taken more twists and turns and by the time it's done the newbies will be fogs

By the way got a boat


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> This thread has taken more twists and turns and by the time it's done the newbies will be fogs
> 
> By the way got a boat


The "boat" was code for "room"


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

WTF is going on?

you guys are all newbs, this would have been way better as a ninja bomb, all secret and quiet until*KABOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!*

thats just my take though


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

rck70 said:


> :bx


Newbie 1
FOG 0


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Good morning Vito.....

Have a nice day 

:r:r:r:chk


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Wake Up! Air Raid!

:r:r:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BigVito said:


> I think he is in on it, he took next week off :r


Most likely his replacement is gonna carry a bomb too, although I have shipped mine last friday, I'm afraid it's going to be an aftershock, due to the distance.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> It's great to see that Silverfox and Old Sailor finally get to HERF together!
> 
> That's nice.


:r
Now THAT'S funny. 
Hehehehehehe


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> :r
> Now THAT'S funny.
> Hehehehehehe


I was wondering when you would show up in this thread:tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning. Smells like...victory.
:chk


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

rizzle said:


> I love the smell of napalm in the morning. Smells like...victory.
> :chk


I think it is far to early to claim victory, so far we've seen one 5'er. :tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I think it is far to early to claim victory, so far we've seen one 5'er. :tu


Nothing like a little premature jubilation proclamation.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

rizzle said:


> Nothing like a little premature jubilation proclamation.


Very nice....and to quote FFF "very nice indeed"


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

I think todays gonna be the big day


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*Good Morning Big Vito.

Have a great morning. *

AIR RAID !
AIR RAID !
AIR RAID !

INCOMING BOMBERS!!!!

RUN FOR COVER!!!!

*Regards, '08 Newbie Brigade :ss

Savor:ss*


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Kinda like watchin' paint dry. :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Kinda like watchin' paint dry. :ss


:sl


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Kinda like watchin' paint dry. :ss


It's the fumes that'll get you. You don't really notice until it's too late.
*It's too late!*​


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

The nOObs are coming!! The nOObs are coming!!!!!!!!!:gn:gn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Kinda like watchin' paint dry. :ss


You can't blame the noobs that the fogs are to old & slow to post pics of blown up porches.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> You can't blame the noobs that the fogs are to old & slow to post pics of blown up porches.


We saw the 5'er of mass destruction:r:r:r


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Just wait until later today.:gn:gn:gn:gn

The posts in the bomb forum will equal the legth of this topic!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

joetownhound said:


> The nOObs are coming!! The nOObs are coming!!!!!!!!!:gn:gn


By your reference to the Paul Revere midnight ride, I see you are replacing the British with Noobs. Well we all remember who won that war don't we.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

dccraft said:


> Just wait until later today.:gn:gn:gn:gn
> 
> The posts in the bomb forum will equal the legth of this topic!


If they take as long to deliver as this thread did to come to fruition, I think you may be right. Lots of anticpation for nothing but fizzles :r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> If they take as long to deliver as this thread did to come to fruition, I think you may be right. Lots of anticpation for nothing but fizzles :r


Patience is a virtue.......unlike the FOG's the newbies don't have a problem with anything premature.......


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Patience is a virtue.......unlike the FOG's the newbies don't have a problem with anything premature.......


I think you have recieved more bombs than you have organized in this thread. For having control of a large group, you don't seem to be accomplishing more than some FOG's have accomplished on their own. :r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I think you have recieved more bombs than you have organized in this thread. For having control of a large group, you don't seem to be accomplishing more than some FOG's have accomplished on their own. :r


Careful......we will strike at anytime.....slow....fast...doesn't matter, all attacks= destruction....


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I think you have recieved more bombs than you have organized in this thread. For having control of a large group, you don't seem to be accomplishing more than some FOG's have accomplished on their own. :r


Patience, my friend. We always knew they're would be some casualties in this war. It would appear we still have quite a few still standing. 
I don't believe Vito will be getting much sleep in the next few days if he takes the time to post all the packages he should see blowing through his doors today and tomorrow. Looks like the score may be close to 1-1 at this time. We've got a few innings left. Watch for the high and tight one.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> If they take as long to deliver as this thread did to come to fruition, I think you may be right. Lots of anticpation for nothing but fizzles :r


That is what this is all about: ANTICIPATION! 

We're only trying to get everybody all worked up. Don't forget this is the first ever "get all the noobs together" event I've heard of. It may not be pretty, but it sure has been effective!!!:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Careful......we will strike at anytime.....slow....fast...doesn't matter, all attacks= destruction....


Watch out, run.....walk....crawl swiftly. Its the Noob Bombers, moving ever so swiftly.:r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Watch out, run.....walk....crawl swiftly. Its the Noob Bombers, moving ever so swiftly.:r


:r:r:r

That is pretty funny.....


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

rck70 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> That is pretty funny.....


I am glad some of you guys can take a joke. :tu


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Watch out, run.....walk....crawl swiftly. Its the Noob Bombers, moving ever so swiftly.:r


Might wanta be careful. I'm sure your addy is out there too. 
Not saying anything is going to happen.... but ya never know. :mn

Savor:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Man, this is the War and Peace version of a cigar bomb.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Man, this is the War and Peace version of a cigar bomb.


George, this is just our noob way to up our post counts :r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

dccraft said:


> George, this is just our noob way to up our post counts :r


Sometimes I wonder about you guys:chk:chk


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I squirt in your general direction,,,,,,,click me


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Stud be careful or you might be next!:chk

And we might not even start a thread on it!!! :gn:gn


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

rck70 said:


> I squirt in your general direction,,,,,,,click me


 Now thats funny:r:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

dccraft said:


> Hey Stud be careful or you might be next!:chk
> 
> And we might not even start a thread on it!!! :gn:gn


Not really that worried. I have shown what I am capable of.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sailkat said:


> Are we keeping you up? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=winking/winking0011.gif


Now u know i cant say anything smart2u, I want to go fishing again.



Pipe&Cigar said:


> He is just on his 3rd nap. Funny how you nap when you are a baby and then when you are a FOG!


:rgood1:tu



BigVito said:


> I'm taking addys mr Utah


make sure I get them.



drunkensailor said:


> You ain't gonna have that much time.


This one as well.:gn


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

I feel like I was leading the charge and everyone stood there laughing at me, I think that will change in a few Hours. :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> I feel like I was leading the charge and everyone stood there laughing at me, I think that will change in a few Hours. :ss


no worries....the calvary is on th way
:cb


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

dccraft said:


> That is what this is all about: ANTICIPATION!
> 
> We're only trying to get everybody all worked up


That is what my first girlfriend said.......she was a lying little #$%^^&*


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Now u know i cant say anything smart2u, I want to go fishing again.
> 
> :rgood1:tu
> 
> ...


Saturday I will hand over copies of what I have so far :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

it's all quiet on the FOG front.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chippewastud79 said:


> Not really that worried. I have shown what I am capable of.:tu


 what is that talking?


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Vito better get the Gorilla Glue ready.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Seems like lots of bla bla from the newbs but no action yet :BS


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

OK I"M READY....what's going on here! Tell me what direction to send it!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


> Seems like lots of bla bla from the newbs but no action yet :BS


they used the O.S. delivery system :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


> Seems like lots of bla bla from the newbs but no action yet :BS


just woke up Old Sailor?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

day one damage posted, lets hope no day two, not sure the house could handle it.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

It's all funny stuff!!:ss


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

My gosh, what the hell, I keep reading random pages here and I have no idea what's going on..... I'm so lame.... is there some inside joke I'm missing?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hardcz said:


> My gosh, what the hell, I keep reading random pages here and I have no idea what's going on..... I'm so lame.... is there some inside joke I'm missing?


yes


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

BigVito said:


> yes


Guess I'll go back into my corner :mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hardcz said:


> Guess I'll go back into my corner :mn


:r I'm in mine, u for another reason


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

hardcz said:


> Guess I'll go back into my corner :mn


hardcz,

Pay no attention to BigVito, he's old. He really is a nice guy most of the time.
Based on his "yes' answer he forgot today is not Be a D!ck to a noob Monday. 

As well as the fact that he has been getting educated on bombing from some baby gorillas over the past two days and it looks like it's not over yet. So, he's a little cranky.

Go here and I think you will understand. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1662369#post1662369

If not send me a PM and I would be glad to explain the "inside joke".

I can understand your confusion, it took a book worth of posts to get where we are today.

Take care,
Al :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> hardcz,
> 
> Pay no attention to BigVito, he's old. He really is a nice guy most of the time.
> Based on his "yes' answer he forgot today is not Be a D!ck to a noob Monday.
> ...


:r My days have been jumbled


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Not really that worried. I have shown what I am capable of.:tu


What's the matter stud.....speechless after seeing the damage....


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

rck70 said:


> What's the matter stud.....speechless after seeing the damage....


:tpd:Kind of like the bratty kid that won't shut up until b*tchslapped.
The quiet is deafening.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> It's the declaration and proclamation of devistation that's the motivation and organization for the newbie nation!!!
> 
> *And now......................it's ANTICIPATION!!!*


Too funny dude! :r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

:tu*Member of Newbie Brigade '08:gn*

*Most of you aren't newbies after only on bomb each!*

*What happens after 2 Bombs?:hn:hn*


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

This is sooo much fun...Locked and Loaded!!! Gimmie a Target sir!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> This is sooo much fun...Locked and Loaded!!! Gimmie a Target sir!


PM sent with my address. Thanks! :ss

Hey, he said and I quote "Gimmie *a* target sir!"
Granted he should of said, give me *the* target. But hey! :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> PM sent with my address. Thanks! :ss
> 
> Hey, he said and I quote "Gimmie *a* target sir!"
> Granted he should of said, give me *the* target. But hey! :ss


Stand down Al...your addy is in the "Brigade Rolodex"


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Stand down Al...your addy is in the "Brigade Rolodex"


Just funnin with the youngin! :ss

(No address was sent for you serious guys)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Just funnin with the youngin! :ss
> 
> (No address was sent for you serious guys)


:r:r:r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Just recruiting some new newbs.....:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Just recruiting some new newbs.....:tu


Sign me up for the cause


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Just recruiting some new newbs.....:tu


I'm signing up too... :cb


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Just recruiting some new newbs.....:tu


Ready and waiting... :tu


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

What the hell am I agreeing to?
Guess I'll find out.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

fsjonsey said:


> What the hell am I agreeing to?
> Guess I'll find out.


shhh its a secret


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

sign me up :r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> sign me up :r


intruder alert:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> sign me up :r


Hey BigV I might have to recuite some of these Newbs for my next war after seeing what they did to you:r
Good jobs guys.:tu


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

shvictor said:


> intruder alert:hn


Hes not an intruder, he has been jumped in... Im up for another one!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> intruder alert:hn


:r:gn


DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey BigV I might have to recuite some of these Newbs for my next war after seeing what they did to you:r
> Good jobs guys.:tu


If you recruited even half of them I feel sorry for your next target:ss


Pipe&Cigar said:


> Hes not an intruder, he has been jumped in... Im up for another one!


:r I was jumped alright


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

"Just recruiting some new newbs.....:tu"

rck70
__________________
Member of the '08 Newbie Brigade :gn

*HE HE HE *

*Savor*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> If you recruited even half of them I feel sorry for your next target:ss


Im going to watch and wait to see if there worthy of joining forces with part of the '06 bombing crew. Please dont wake them it wont be nice. Im sure U remember them.:mn
Ok enough Thread Jack from me im out:tu

Yall have fun fellas.:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im going to watch and wait to see if there worthy of joining forces with part of the '06 bombing crew. Please dont wake them it wont be nice. Im sure U remember them.:mn
> Ok enough Thread Jack from me im out:tu
> 
> Yall have fun fellas.:chk


me too I'm still rebuilding :hn:ss


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Just recruiting some new newbs.....:tu


Reporting for duty... PM sent.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

:chk:chkMods, go ahead and close this thread :chk :chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chippewastud79 said:


> :chk:chkMods, go ahead and close this thread :chk :chk


:tpd: the newbie brigade is sputtering :r 
FOG=Fear Old Gorillas


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BigVito said:


> FOG=Fear Old Gorillas


f*ck old gorillas :ss (untill I become one, that is)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Don Fernando said:


> f*ck old gorillas :ss (untill I become one, that is)


in 24 hours you will be one and you trusty brigade will turn on you :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:ss:r:r:r:r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> :chk:chkMods, go ahead and close this thread :chk :chk


HEY!!!!!!:sl


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

are we doing another one? im in!


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Not sure why yet, but PM sent..


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BigVito said:


> in 24 hours you will be one and you trusty brigade will turn on you :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:ss:r:r:r:r


I ain't old, and I won't be until august 2012 (then I reach 40, that's old!)


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> I ain't old, and I won't be until august 2012 (then I reach 40, that's old!)


40's not old! Hmm I wish I could remember 40.......


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Don Fernando said:


> I ain't old, and I won't be until august 2012 (then I reach 40, that's old!)


you are older then me :r


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> 40's not old! Hmm I wish I could remember 40.......


I know for a fact that you're _"older 'n dirt" :chk_

......that makes you almost as old as me!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dccraft said:


> I know for a fact that you're _"older 'n dirt" :chk_
> ......that makes you almost as old as me!


I'm older than some dirt! :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BigVito said:


> you are older then me :r


yeah, but I'm young at heart and I still look sizzling hot :r:r


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

rck70 said:


> SHHH.......PM Me.........


PM sent ?????


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

the army is growing, growing and growing, next hit is gonna be even harder.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> the army is growing, growing and growing, next hit is gonna be even harder.


I just figured out how to Split an Atom with a Blender... :hn


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Just looking for some new blood to join the Brigade....:tu


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

PM sent...


----------

